# Pawing??



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweet face. I think she want to be close and touching her human love. Mine do that too....and Cody the springer wants to climb right in your skin with you !!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, my Abby is a pawer too. And sometimes it does really hurt. She will eventually, after 5 minutes or so, give up or if I just really turn away, she'll stop. And I too don't see it as a sign of dominance but as a sign of love.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie only does this when he's feeling pushy and I'm not paying him enough attention. I don't think it's a dominant thing, but it's definitely an attention thing with him. It reminds me of a small child who's trying to get your attention and resorts to tugging on your shirt.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the picture. I think it is pretty common to have a golden that needs to be touching her peeps all the time. I've found the pawing to be more common among females than males.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack love to shake and give you high five, don't think he's dominant.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I love the picture of your baby with the phone!!

Our Smooch, Rescued Female Golden Retriever, does this constantly, especially to my husband while he's sitting in a chair. We just call her Pushy-she wants attention and she deserves it!!

I think it's a Golden thing, but now our Male Samoyed, Snobear, does the same thing!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Beau does this all the time. He just like to lay his paw on you if he is next to you. I think it is a golden trait.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

my trainer says the same thing...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell does this and she also while we are petting her puts her paw up on our arm as if to say "don't stop".

I've never taken it to be a dominant thing. But a cute golden trait.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shianna does it all the time especially when we're on the couch and she wants my full attention on petting her. If I stop petting her for one second she puts her paw on me until I pet her again.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

In my opinion it is a Golden thing. Every Golden I have ever met has done it and so do mine. 

When my male dachshund went through his CGC class, there was a Golden pup in there and the trainers were adament that she not offer her paw because she was being "demanding" and "dominant". In most cases I would agree with that, but the more forceful they got about insisting she not paw, the more confused she got and the more she tried to do it because she was seeking some sort of comfort from her owners. It was actually kind of sad to watch. The poor dog was so submissive and agreeable about everything else, and they made her pawing such an issue that you could see the confusion for the dog. By the end of the class, they never had broken her of trying to offer her paw, but they had made her unsure of them (the trainers) every time they approached her, even though they were never abusive or anything like that. This dog did so well at everything else, she was just a typically exhuberant Golden pup from everything I could see, and I think she and her owners would have enjoyed class much more if so much attention wouldn't have been paid to her wanting to sit her paw on their lap.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I always thought it was their way of wanting to be close to us. When you do hold their paws they are so content and they just love it. I am not sure I understand it being a dominance issue. :gotme:


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Denali does this all the time - I don't think it's a dominance thing. It seems more to be like he just wants my attention or if I stop petting him, he wants me to continue! Sometimes he scratches, so that's not fun, but I don't think he's trying to be dominant. Demanding? Maybe, but just for the pets.

I have also noticed this when we play. If we are goofing around or wrestling, he will try to give me his paw, or sometimes just smack me! He only does it when we are playing pretty hard, and it never has bothered me.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny used to do it all the time - she wasn't a dominant dog - she used to love having her paw held and stroked.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

marshab1 said:


> Tinkerbell does this and she also while we are petting her puts her paw up on our arm as if to say "don't stop".
> 
> I've never taken it to be a dominant thing. But a cute golden trait.


10 month old Tally is going to take his CGC test in June, and I am worried that his paw-giving might mean he won't pass. I encouraged it so much, that now he automatically sits & offers his paw to everyone he meets. I accidently trained him to do it , and now I dont know how to limit his paw obsession.


----------

